# قصة علم: العلم المصري



## fouad78 (15 مارس 2012)

العلم ليس مجرد راية نراها بالتفاز وحسب
بل لكل علم قصة وحكاية
فالعلم لا يمثل نفسه بل يمثل الأمة التي ترفعه وتاريخ وثقافة الشعب الذي ينضوي تحته
على هذا الأساس قررت أن أضع في مواضيع منفصلة تباعاً قصة أعلام بعض الدول
وبما أن أغلب أعضاء هذا المنتدى العزيز من مصر سأبدأ بها








علم سلالة محمد علي منذ 1805 إلى 1922









كان علم هذه الفترة علم أحمر به ثلاث أهلة بيضاء، وأمام كل هلال نجمة ويقال ان ذلك كان يرمز إلى انتصار جيوش محمد علي في القارات الثلاث ( أفريقيا - أوروبا - آسيا )


كما أن العلم تغير مرتان إلى علم أحمر به هلال أبيض داخله نجمة سباعية .














علم المملكة المصرية من 1922 إلي 1954​ 





​ ​ العلم الأخضر به هلال أبيض وثلاث نجوم بيضاء، وهو العلم الأول في مصر الحديثة. واعتمد عام 1923 بعد اعتراف بريطانيا باستقلال مصر على الرغم من أن الاستقلال كان صوري. والنجوم الثلاث يقال أنها ترمز للأجزاء الثلاث التي تتكون منها المملكة المصرية وهي مصر والنوبة والسودان، أو ديانات أهل مصر الثلاث وهي الإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية








علم جمهورية مصر من 1954 إلى 1958​ 














استبدل العلم الأخضر ذو الهلال الأبيض و النجوم الثلاثة بعلم ذى ثلاثة ألوان ( أحمر و أبيض و أسود ) ويتوسطه شعار الجمهورية النسر، لكنه نسر عريض الشكل و له درع اخضر يحوى هلالا أبيض  اللون و ثلاثة نجوم و تم نقش النسر في قاعة مجلس الأمة الذى أصبح الآن  مجلس الشعب و ضربت العملات المعدنية و عليها نقش النسر فهو يماثل تماما علم  مصر الحالي و كثير من الناس لا يعلمون هذه المعلومة. و ترمز الألوان فيها إلى



الأحمر إلى الثورة. 
الأبيض إلى العهد الجديد أو السلام والتحرير والرخاء. 
الأسود إلى العهد البائد و الاستعمار و أعداء الثورة 
 و قيل أن الألوان الثلاثة تشير إلى شعارات الثورة الثلاثة وهي الإتحاد والنظام والعمل. و قيل إنها تشير إلى الحرية والاشتراكية والوحدة.

​ ملحوظة مهمة: تطور هذا النسر العريض بعد تولي الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر عام 1954م. و ظهر بتطوره الذى يماثل النسر الحالى تماما كما ظهر في العملات النقدية والتذكارية حتى 1971م.









علم الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من 1958 إلى 1971​ 





​ ​ عقب اعلان الوحدة الفيدرالية بين مصر وسوريا تغير اسم " جمهورية مصر " إلى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة وأصبح الإقليم الجنوبي يشير إلى مصر، والاقليم الشمالي يشير إلى سوريا و استبدل النسر في العلم إلى نجمتين خماسيتين خضراوين إشارة إلى مصر وسوريا. وظل العلم المصري كذلك حتى بعد الانفصال 1961.  وإن ظل النسر المطور المماثل للحالى هو ختم الدولة و شعارها و نقش عملاتها  النقدية والتذكارية، واختلف محتوى درعه فقط ليحمل علم مصر طولياً و يتوسطه  النجمتان الخضراوان الخماسيتان.








علم اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية من 1971 إلى 1977​ ​ 





​ عندما دخلت مصر مع سوريا و ليبيا في اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية، واتخذت كل دولة منها تنويعة على العلم الأحمر و الأبيض و الأسود . مستبدلين النجمات بصقر عُرِف باسم " صقر قريش "









علم جمهورية مصر العربية





​ ​ بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر عام 1970 و تولى نائبه أنور السادات الحكم و اقامة اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية مع ليبيا وسوريا استبدلت  النجمتان في العلم المصري بالصقر شعار هذا الإتحاد وضربت العملة فئة  العشرين قرشا بنفس الشعار وأصبح هو شعار وختم الدولة في كافة الاوراق  والمعاملات الرسمية حتى عام 1984 بعد تولى الرئيس حسني مبارك الحكم بثلاث سنوات عاد العلم المصري مرة أخرى إلى شعار النسر ( _نسر صلاح الدين _) كما كان لأربع سنوات من قبل (1954حتى 1958)

المصدر
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 مارس 2012)

*ميرسي علي المعلومات
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## rania79 (15 مارس 2012)

تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ع الافادة


----------



## fouad78 (26 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *ميرسي علي المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


وميرسي لمرورك الجميل والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fouad78 (26 مارس 2012)

rania79 قال:


> تحيا جمهورية مصر العربية
> هههههههههههه
> ميرسى ع الافادة


 هههههههههه تحيا تحيا تحيا
 وميرسي لمرورك الجميل
​​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2012)

معلومات جميلة عن تاريخ العلم المصرى


----------

